# Mozzarella S'Mores



## mish (Jul 14, 2005)

16 oil-packed sun-dried tomato halves, drained 
extra-virgin olive oil, if needed 
1 ball of fresh mozzarella (8-10 ounces), cut into 16 pieces (cut the cheese into 4 thick slices, then cut each slice into quarters)
16 fresh basil leaves 
16 garlic rubbed grilled bread slices 
barbecue forks or skewers 

Place tomatoes in a serving bowl. Arrange the mozzarella, basil leaves, and grilled bread in bowls.

Set up the grill for direct grilling and preheat to high. Skewer a cube of mozzarella. 

Roast over the fire, turning skewer to evenly melt the cheese. If using a gas grill, bring it as close as possible to the fire without touching the grate. When mozzarella begins to melt and brown, after 1-2 minutes over charcoal, a little longer over gas, use a knife or fork to scrape the cheese off the skewer onto a piece of grilled bread. 

Top the cheese with a basil leaf and a piece of sun-dried tomato and place a second piece of grilled garlic bread on top.

Mozzarella S'mores


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 14, 2005)

The name had me envisioning something far less appetizing than this sounds.   I'll be sure to pass it on to my in-laws--they love to camp and would enjoy trying this!


----------



## nytxn (Jul 14, 2005)

That sounds wonderful!

*stores this one in the memory banks*


----------



## mish (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks PA & NYTXN.

I think this would make a nice amuse bouche (rather than a camping dish). One little serving on a plate as a starter for a special dinner.  A little "kiss" from the chef. I might put a grilled shrimp in there as well...but don't want to spoil the simplicity of the recipe. Happy Cooking.


----------



## Alix (Jul 29, 2005)

Where do you find these recipes. This one is so cool! I think this would be perfect for one of our deck parties. I could keep the kids busy with making treats for their parents! LOL. That sounds terrible, but hey...I'm honest!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2005)

mish - this one is pure torture!!!!!  Besides cilantro, lime, and soy sauce you named all my other favorite flavors.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok, I'll try 5 or 6 
if  I HAVE too.  LOL.

Oh goodness these would taste good!!


----------



## crewsk (Jul 29, 2005)

2 words! OH YUM!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2005)

Mish,

you've done it again..I have everything I need to get going, but, just in case, I'm buying more tomorrow and then we can all eat to your hearts content  This  is a keeper for sure..Thank you...
Kadesma...Missed ya


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 4, 2005)

Two words Mish "super cool!"

This one is a must try before the week is up!Lacking a backyard/deck (I'm an appartment dweller) I'll have to contend with a grill pan over on the stove top.

(I might go so far as to add a few thin slices of red onion).


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 5, 2005)

OK.... here's the stupid question.  

What's  a S'Mores?


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 5, 2005)

A smore is a traditional campfire treat here in the US.  You roast a marshmallow over the fire and then place it between two graham crackers along with a piece of chocolate bar.  The heat from the marshmallow melts the chocolat just enough to turn the whole thing into a gooey, sweet (and very messy!) sandwich of sorts.  They're SO good!


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you, PA!


----------

